# MARC Upgrades



## Guest_lrdc9_* (Sep 5, 2008)

A conducter told me that MARC will be recieving some new engines to replace and expand the existing, age-worn fleet. He thinks that they will be an engine deseigned specifically for pax service, not a freight-turned-commuter. Deliveries start in 2-months and the big-wigs went to Boise, ID recently to check the engines out. He did not know what kind of engine it was hoing to be.


----------



## battalion51 (Sep 5, 2008)

Well if they were in Boise that means they were at MPI. I believe they're going to be receiving MPI motors similar to that of Metra, GO, and Cal Train.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 5, 2008)

Yep - 26 MP36's.

Deliveries start this month or next, at a rate of two a month.

http://www.mtamaryland.com/services/marc/s...ter%20FINAL.pdf

We're also picking up 13 more Kawasaki bi-levels from VRE, and the first of the 3 AEM-7's were supposed to be back from rebuild in August, but I haven't seen one yet.

Good times here in MD!


----------



## lrdc9_metroplitan_sub (Sep 5, 2008)

HokieNav said:


> Yep - 26 MP36's.
> Deliveries start this month or next, at a rate of two a month.
> 
> http://www.mtamaryland.com/services/marc/s...ter%20FINAL.pdf
> ...


I hae those Kawasaki BI-LEVEL cars. The A/C breaks and the seats arn't very good. The single levels are the only REALLY good cars. The gallery cars do have a cool factor though.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 5, 2008)

I ride 'em every day, and haven't noticed big problems with the A/C. The new seat refurb helps out a good bit, but overall they're not terrible for my 25 minute trip. I wouldn't want to ride them that much longer, though!

Sitting 3 wide on the singles is a PITA (but when it's not packed and there's only 2 in the 3 wide, it's VERY nice).

I need to ride the Brunswick line to catch a ride on a gallery car - a coworker commutes on them, and says they're terrible.


----------

